# E-Bay fees go way up



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Sometime in April E-Bay fees for electronics (TiVos) went up to 10% of the selling price, they were about 5% to 6% before. this fee is also put on the shipping cost if shipping is not free, so with the PayPal fees of 2.9% the casual E-Bay seller is paying almost 13% on the selling price inc shipping. That a bummer IMHO. 

Top sellers can get about 20% off the fees


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Ahhh, eBay, a great place to buy, but sucks to sell on.... only more so now. It is bad enough that buyers can lie anyway they like to and you can't even give them bad feedback, but now we have to pay more to be abused!


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, with these new fees in mind, I better try to sell my THD Lifetime with new 2 TB drive on here and not eBay!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Sell on Amazon.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

netringer said:


> Sell on Amazon.


OH, I will have to look at that.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

netringer said:


> Sell on Amazon.


I was talking to a guy that said he buys on eBay and sells on Amazon, but I just don't get Amazon. Like if you put search for a 'TiVo lifetime' you don't really get tivos with lifetime, at least not easily. With eBay you get a listing immediately of tivos with lifetime, but with Amazon you get a pile of Tivos without and you have to sift through them. And if you list on Amazon the shipping is the same for any place in USA, so if you sell a wheelchair and ship it 2000 miles, you better be charging $200 extra to cover the price of shipping. You can set it up for different shipping rates, but it is difficult compared to eBay. 
I bought a volleyball that said 'brand new' 'not a second' but is was a second. They sent me another one and I sent it back too. What a waste of time.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

replaytv said:


> I was talking to a guy that said he buys on eBay and sells on Amazon, but I just don't get Amazon. Like if you put search for a 'TiVo lifetime' you don't really get tivos with lifetime, at least not easily. With eBay you get a listing immediately of tivos with lifetime, but with Amazon you get a pile of Tivos without and you have to sift through them. And if you list on Amazon the shipping is the same for any play in USA, so if you sell a wheelchair and ship it 2000 miles, you better be charging $200 extra to cover the price of shipping. You can set it up for different shipping rates, but it is difficult compared to eBay.
> I bought a volleyball that said 'brand new' 'not a second' but is was a second. They sent me another one and I sent it back too. What a waste of time.


...and the rates on Amazon are only a little less than eBay.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

MPSAN said:


> ...and the rates on Amazon are only a little less than eBay.


The guy says he sells on Amazon because that is where the rich people shop. The rich people don't like to waste their time bidding on items on eBay. They don't understand that now eBay has many items for 'but it now' so they don't have to bid.

I guess I will have to go over and check out a book from the library on 'Amazon selling'. I looked around the internet but didn't really find anything that told me what I am looking of. That being, why anyone would want to mess with Amazon.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

replaytv said:


> The guy says he sells on Amazon because that is where the rich people shop. The rich people don't like to waste their time bidding on items on eBay. They don't understand that now eBay has many items for 'but it now' so they don't have to bid.
> 
> I guess I will have to go over and check out a book from the library on 'Amazon selling'. I looked around the internet but didn't really find anything that told me what I am looking of. That being, why anyone would want to mess with Amazon.


The question is more why would anyone want to mess with eBay, with thieves selling, stolen accounts, shill bidding, sniping, random shipping fees, PayPal follies, and variable merchant integrity ....

On Amazon you pay Amazon. No bidding. Amazon sets the shipping to be reasonable. Amazon's A-Z Merchant guarantee makes sure you get the item, gets you your money back.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

netringer said:


> The question is more why would anyone want to mess with eBay, with thieves selling, stolen accounts, shill bidding, sniping, random shipping fees, PayPal follies, and variable merchant integrity ....
> 
> On Amazon you pay Amazon. No bidding. Amazon sets the shipping to be reasonable. Amazon's A-Z Merchant guarantee makes sure you get the item, gets you your money back.


Really?! I have had very few problem with any of that. The biggest problem is selling as you can no longer rate a buyer bad except if the come by your house and kill your dog. But knock on wood, I hope I dn't have any of the problems, as I need to put a bunch of stuff on eBay before the prices of a Series 2 truly bottoms out and the stuff in my garage falls over and kills me before I get is sold. Then I am getting out of this business. It is easier going to work every day working for someone else than doing eBay and craigslist.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

replaytv said:


> The guy says he sells on Amazon because that is where the rich people shop. The rich people don't like to waste their time bidding on items on eBay. They don't understand that now eBay has many items for 'but it now' so they don't have to bid.
> 
> I guess I will have to go over and check out a book from the library on 'Amazon selling'. I looked around the internet but didn't really find anything that told me what I am looking of. That being, why anyone would want to mess with Amazon.


I tried Amazon with TiVo once, after a month it did not sell, the same type of TiVo with the same price on E-Bay, I sold 6 in the same month.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I missed the notice about the fee increase and didn't know about it until I sold something recently. I will continue to sell items because I have a house full of stuff I have been ordered to get rid of. Craigslist, eBay and various forums are all used to sell, I start at a higher price on eBay where I have to pay the fees on shipping in addition to the sales price. Overall it works out to a pretty high cost but at least I only list items with free listings and pay nothing for items that don't sell.


----------

